# GRE tunnel



## FlorinMarian (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi devs !

I would like to get some help from someone who is friend with routing rules.

My case:
- one Proxmox master with 1 public IP and VPS servers with IP addresses 192.168.0.0/32
- one FreeBSD VM protected anti-ddos.
Those two have set up GRE tunnel between FreeBSD and Proxmox master (public ip addresses).
What should I do to can ping internal IP of proxmox from FreeBSD?

Best regars, Florin.


----------

